# Grouse Season Opener results



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm leaving Friday morning. I cannot wait to get out there!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

loomisfun said:


> ...Brace yourselves for next weekend unless you hunt some really remote areas.


I'm praying that with the doe slaughter starting the 18th it may take out some of the part timers! 



> Lots of leaves and SPIDER WEBS!!


"I hate spider webs!" That was the quote of opening day last year! :lol:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Limited out on all adult red phase birds. All 4 dogs pointed grouse. Even the 1-year-old who's never smelled a grouse in her life pointed 5, of which I was able to shoot 2 for her.











































Then I woke up and headed into the office. Good to hear that you guys were able to make it out on the opener.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Great dog work from my setters, lots of dog boxes travelling the roads, one other hunter in my spots, all single flushes no groups, wingshooting is rusty, small grouse in the crisper drawer.
> 
> And so it begins.........


Scott, Did you get the pup down yet?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Results are 1 frog, 2 toads, and multiple grasshoppers bagged by my 5 yr old son while we strolled through some SE MI coverts.  We did have two points, but no birds to be found.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Monday no birds lots of hunters. Today no hunters 4 grouse flushes, the red dog had 2 of them his first wild birds, no shots. One thing we did notice is last year the acorns were dropping on the truck and crunching under the tires and this year not a single acorn in the same areas.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Along with a very dry spring most of NLP had a hard frost when the oaks came in bloom.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

kek25 said:


> Limited out on all adult red phase birds. All 4 dogs pointed grouse. Even the 1-year-old who's never smelled a grouse in her life pointed 5, of which I was able to shoot 2 for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooo. you got me.:lol:


----------



## Predators My Prey (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a great opener,My britt belle is a little over 1 yr old and she did great I started hunting by 8:30am and it was non-stop action for 3hrs..bagged 2. 15 flushes and 2 woodcock.It was my best bird hunt just me and the dog!!! Im glad so many on here had a good time..I did take several pictures but need some help with that..


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Induna said:


> Monday no birds lots of hunters. Today no hunters 4 grouse flushes, the red dog had 2 of them his first wild birds, no shots. One thing we did notice is last year the acorns were dropping on the truck and crunching under the tires and this year not a single acorn in the same areas.


Yep, a late spring frost is what determines the acorn drop. . . I don't think I will find 22 acorns in a wood duck like I did last year.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Merimac said:


> soooo. you got me.:lol:


Yep. Just wishful dreaming Ben.  Maybe this weekend; usually wait for the Woodcock opener.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Scott, Did you get the pup down yet?


 She's been runnin' the grouse woods for two months now, that's what prompted me to purchase the Astro collar. :yikes: 
She had the longest cast of the day at 137 yards, 5.5 months old on opening day.
She got stopped on a grouse tonight. You can't see her in the ferns because she is so small yet but the bell was silent as I moved toward her. Then I heard her starting to catwalk, tink-tink-tink from the bell and a grouse blew out from my left. Funstuff.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

137 yards at 5.5 months :yikes: Where do I sign up for one of those pointy dogs


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> She's been runnin' the grouse woods for two months now, that's what prompted me to purchase the Astro collar. :yikes:
> She had the longest cast of the day at 137 yards, 5.5 months old on opening day.
> She got stopped on a grouse tonight. You can't see her in the ferns because she is so small yet but the bell was silent as I moved toward her. Then I heard her starting to catwalk, tink-tink-tink from the bell and a grouse blew out from my left. Funstuff.


That's awesome Scott! I hope we get a chance to get out together this fall.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hunted seven hours Monday and flushed the same number of grouse (7), and the same number of woodcock (7). Not to awful for hunting below Bay City and using setters. Never pulled the trigger on any of the grouse flushed...they were all to small...and I only like to shoot red phase males while they're going left to right, into the sun, with a twig in my eye, all while I'm slipping into a badger hole...I mean come on people...lets at least keep this somewhat challenging.

But, seriously. 

I never had a good look at a grouse all day. But, all was good. Youngest dog, Deputy (10 months), pointed his first woodcock and grouse of his young career. Emma (2 yr) pointed three or four grouse and four woodcock. Gwen, Nash and Yogi all had good ground time too. 

All I can say is...

"Five dogs...and one set of feet".

"They're fine...and I'm beat".

Brian (aka - twosetters)


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Sounds like a great outing Brian. I had Rowan out and ran her with Merlin on Sunday. I was hoping to get her on a woodcock in one of my training areas. Just carried the blank gun obviously. She ran really well for 9 months old. Pretty much matched Merlin step for step. Applied herself very well to hunting the cover and did an overall great job for a 9 month old pup. At the end Merlin was content to go back to the truck but Rowan was not ready to quit. I had to leash her up to get her to come in.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

today only now two dogs on the ground but 13 flushes on grouse 10 woodies. The shooter needs to do better or Ebbie I think is going to bite me only one small grouse. Hopfully better shotting tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

What an opener, maybe the best ever. Not another hunter to be seen, cool, clean, wet and quiet after 2 or more days of solid rain. Within a 1 mile radius of the family cottage we had 34 grouse and 4 woodcock. 2 in the bag. Only a couple open shots. Swore I had a double and even went to the truck to get my Gordon, my best 'hunt dead' dog I have. Couldn't dig it up. 12 more grouse and a couple woodcock today but it was much drier , windy and a bit warmer. 40 some birds in 8 hours on the ground and that includes 2 runs of 1.5 hours with no birds pointed or moved. A very nice way to start.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Got out today for the first time. Raced home after work, picked up dog and gun, raced to a so/so spot, got stuck in traffic... Long story short- no shots, no flushes in 2 1/2 hrs. Felt strange walking through the woods with a shotgun again, nice to be back in the saddle again though.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Other than Bobby it doesn't sound like the peak of the cycle has hit yet. Everyone I talked to struggled to find grouse. Seems to be plenty of woodcock around. 

What does everyone think. Is it going to be a great, decent or downer year? I know it's still early but, how does everyone see their year shaping up?

I think it's going to be like last year. Not great. Grouse are going to be few and far between. Tons of hunters. You gotta love Al Stewart telling everyone we should be getting close to our peak. I really wonder if he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I am calling Dibs she digs me I am the cure for what ails.


My pick up lines are great .

I will do my best not to ruin a good pop moment this year.

Me and my tent twinkie await


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Get in line Brad.

Her birthday is coming up next month Glenn... I hope you got her something nice :corkysm55


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

You guys don't have a chance. We all know that my irrisitable charm and good looks is all its going to take!   ne_eye:


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> Get in line Brad.
> 
> Her birthday is coming up next month Glenn... I hope you got her something nice :corkysm55


 
I got her something big and cuddly.

oh and some cold medicine.

is she from idaho by chance and if so where abouts?


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

Got out today w/ a buddy from work, for our opener. My ESS, "KZOO" was eager as always. We had 10 flushes in 4 hours, 5 grouse/5 woodcock. KZOO flushed all but 2 of the birds. We knocked down 2 grouse and 1 woodcock. My buddy missed a 2nd woodcock, as it flushed dead away down a 2 track. He's new to this type of upland hunting, and I told him you only get a shot like that once every couple of years...So wave bye bye. 
The grouses' crops were filled w/ red berries. It looks like it is going to be a good season. Good luck to all...


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

rector piscator said:


> We knocked down 2 grouse and 1 woodcock. My buddy missed a 2nd woodcock, as it flushed dead away down a 2 track. He's new to this type of upland hunting, and I told him you only get a shot like that once every couple of years...So wave bye bye.



Uhh, woodcock season is not open yet in Michigan.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

eeeekkkks.:yikes:


Well who is making it back out this weekend? Had a hell of a good time with my dog


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

coverdog said:


> Uhh, woodcock season is not open yet in Michigan.


Oops.
Monday, I hunted an area that had a lot of woodcock relative to grouse with only one (known) other party of hunters and heard an enormous amount of nearby shooting: I'm guessing the other party was making the same mistake as rector piscator. 
On a related note, I spoke to another long-time Michigan woods bird hunter a few days ago who until this year, had no idea that woodcock opened later than grouse.


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats exactly why I waited until saturday to go out, its just to tempting!!!!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> eeeekkkks.:yikes:
> 
> 
> Well who is making it back out this weekend? Had a hell of a good time with my dog


Me. I have a project due soon, but I think my boss is worried that I'm about to crack under the pressure:evil: and ordered that I head north so dammit, that's what I'm going to do (Saturday-Monday).


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

FindTheBird said:


> Oops.
> 
> On a related note, I spoke to another long-time Michigan woods bird hunter a few days ago who until this year, had no idea that woodcock opened later than grouse.


It's been that way for at least a few years now. It's noted in the hunting regs book. FEDERAL regulated no less.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

coverdog said:


> ...FEDERAL regulated no less.


Yep, just like waterfowl, they cross state lines and are regulated in large part by the feds (seems to me there's a small amount of leeway given to the states but not much).


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

coverdog said:


> It's been that way for at least a few years now. It's noted in the hunting regs book. FEDERAL regulated no less.


It is amazing to me how people can go out hunting and not know the rules. I always check the new book every year just to see if anything has changed.

I personally think grouse season shouldn't open until woodcock season opens just to avoid idiots making that mistake.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

An idiot is someone who knows it is wrong, but does it anyways. Sounds like he made an honest mistake or he wouldn't have posted in a public forum. I can see where someone would make that mistake, but there is really no good reason for it. Check the law book folks. To kill an animal outside of season is a serious booboo. Let's forget we saw that post....this was a good thread.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

So yes, it's been a few years. Hurts me to think some people have been shooting woodcock already. I think they have enough problems, have been limiting myself to no more than two birds a day for that very reason. Most days, that's not an issue anyway, but still...

I would be very much in favor of not opening the grouse season until the woodcock season opens, as it's usually green, and hot, anyway, and then we have years like this one where there's some VERY young broods out there that shouldn't be all shot up, anyway...which they will be, as the shuffle will also be late this year. 

Aggh, they should mention this in Hunter's Safety, but doubt they do...


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

woodcock season has been reduced for at least 10 yrs- maybe a bit more and at the same time, the bag limit was reduced from 5 to 3.

it's kind of a paradox, since there are a number of studies that show that hunting is not additive to mortality. half my hunting area and covers was closed for 5 years to conduct such a study with grouse about 10-15 yrs ago.

woodcock are especially sensitive to habitat, much more so than grouse. what woodcock (and grouse) need is more young aspen, not less hunting. for that matter, the woodcock season extends all along their flyway and doesnt "end" until it ends in the late winter or in Lousiana.

i have a pup and a young dog, just over a year old, in her first season. i'm sure i'll pop blanks on a lot of woodcock this season. the older dogs, the birds will be shot at. doesnt bother me at all. but but what's the point of doing these scientific studies if we dont use the conclusions?

there was a time when i would flush fifty woodcock in a day during the flights. but now that cover has become much older and i see far fewer of the little tykes.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> woodcock season has been reduced for at least 10 yrs- maybe a bit more and at the same time, the bag limit was reduced from 5 to 3.
> 
> it's kind of a paradox, since there are a number of studies that show that hunting is not additive to mortality. half my hunting area and covers was closed for 5 years to conduct such a study with grouse about 10-15 yrs ago.
> 
> ...


Is that cover (young aspen) more conducive to local birds? 

One of my best covers I've ever hunted for woodcock is wide open hardwoods. Excluding last year, I would get 40-50 flushes in a 20 acre stretch. I know they were all flight birds though, gotta hit it when the time is right.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

ooopps. It is stupid that woodcock and grouse don't start the same time. I'd rather them hold off on grouse until woodcock was open myself. This year works out, since I can't get out 'til tomorrow.
It sucks when a young dog makes a good point on a woodcock, and you can't reward him with the retrieve. 



rector piscator said:


> The grouses' crops were filled w/ red berries. It looks like it is going to be a good season. Good luck to all...


You did post some good info anyway. Thanks


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

augustus, flight birds are just looking for a good place to rest. and of course they dont find any aspen in louisiana, where they winter.

i hunt a lot of native as well as flight birds. ideal locations are aspen hillsides that drop into alder runs. they nest and rest in the former and feed in the latter.

as far as shooting birds "for the dog",i think you will find they could care less about that. i may not kill a bird in front of my pup or young dog this year. they are rewarded by the point and flush. a great many top trial dogs may never have a bird killed in front of them.

if you want a really staunch dog, take your time before killing birds. a great subsitiute is using the camera and getting pictures of the dog. you arent telegraphing your anxiety to get the bird flushed and the dog learns that you will move all around and take your time before the bird takes to the air.


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, it was. I have upland hunted for years and know this. I had a brain fart. Didn't even look at yesterday's date. No sooner did I post it and bamm.......I realized my buddie & I screwed up. Trust me I won't ever do that again. Had we been stopped by a C.O., I would have deserved everything I got. Appologize to everyone for my foolishness.


----------



## spartansbleedgreen (Jan 30, 2006)

went out this evening for 3 hours. Did a whole lot of walking and only one porkie to show for it. 1 wild flush and 1 busted bird. Atleast I kept Storm outta that porkie. another guy I ran into on the way back to the car said he had 5 fluhes and had only been out for 45 minutes. I guess I went to the wrong place.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Rugerdog said:


> FW, reading your sig. line, you seem like my kinda person...But, where can you still find Faygo in glass bottles? Do tell...



Where do you get PBR for a dollar? At a bar I mean.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

dogn4birdz said:


> ....I got her something big and cuddly.
> 
> .........


She already has Midwestfisherman. You're too late.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Bobby said:


> Where do you get PBR for a dollar? At a bar I mean.


Wisconsin- where all the grouse are 


Oh... and our weekend was depressing... our bar no longer has the cheese balls... and our party store no longer carries faygo in glass.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> Wisconsin- where all the grouse are
> 
> 
> Oh... and our weekend was depressing... our bar no longer has the cheese balls... and our party store no longer carries faygo in glass.


Maybe you should change your signature then...don't to get anyone's hopes up.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

FieldWalker said:


> Wisconsin- where all the grouse are
> 
> 
> Oh... and our weekend was depressing... our bar no longer has the cheese balls... and our party store no longer carries faygo in glass.


DAMMIT!! :rant:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> Wisconsin- where all the grouse are
> 
> 
> Oh... and our weekend was depressing... our bar no longer has the cheese balls... and our party store no longer carries faygo in glass.


...and Diane doesn't work there anymore...I'm pretty sure the world is soon to end!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> ...and Diane doesn't work there anymore...I'm pretty sure the world is soon to end!


I think I need a new hobby


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> ...and Diane doesn't work there anymore...I'm pretty sure the world is soon to end!


Yoy guys just really ruined my week already and its only Monday! THANKS A LOT!! :smile-mad :banghead3


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> Wisconsin- where all the grouse are
> 
> 
> Oh... and our weekend was depressing... our bar no longer has the cheese balls... and our party store no longer carries faygo in glass.


 
when somethingis good why does it have to change.

I ruined the last damn pop moment we will have and for that I apologize.

I will let you know if there are any grouse in Wisc. soon
wait there aren't I am going there to fish.


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> ...and Diane doesn't work there anymore...I'm pretty sure the world is soon to end!


 
Was it the cold medicine?

What about Pizza flips?


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

dogn4birdz said:


> What about Pizza flips?


We only go there with you Jeff... once every few years when you're allowed to leave the house :gaga:


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> We only go there with you Jeff... once every few years when you're allowed to leave the house :gaga:


 Better turn your phone off.

I'd hit that


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> ooopps. It is stupid that woodcock and grouse don't start the same time. I'd rather them hold off on grouse until woodcock was open myself. This year works out, since I can't get out 'til tomorrow.
> It sucks when a young dog makes a good point on a woodcock, and you can't reward him with the retrieve.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the Feds set how many days the season can be open in each state and the state sets the dates. The state has to take in consideration on when the flight birds will travel through so that's why the grouse opening dates don't line up.


----------

